
Help us find the coolest educational apps - Zzish
http://blog.zzish.com/post/134729113789/help-us-find-the-coolest-educational-apps
======
Zzish
When schools were recently asked in a survey what areas would they increase
their ICT investment, they said, ‘assessment’. We listened to those teachers
and worked with schools to create this amazing assessment platform to track
their students progress. We are currently in the process of finding the
coolest educational apps for our community of 10,000 teachers.

